# Commemorating a birth/death day?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I really feel compelled to buy myself a piece of jewelry as my son's first birthday fast approaches, something I can wear to keep him close. I'm thinking a bracelet or necklace/pendant. However I'm not finding anything that really speaks to me. Does anybody have any thoughts or recommendations or BTDT?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Maybe something engraved with his name and birthdate on the back? Something simple like a heart or teardrop shaped pendant for a necklace.

I haven't BTDT yet but I'll be approaching my dd's first birthday this June and I will probably do something similar.

I know I've seen websites with jewelry tailored for women who have lost babies but I can't remember them right now, sorry. Hopefully someone else has bookmarked some sites.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Cristeen, I'm so sorry about your son.







I understand the desire to have a piece of jewelry to memorialize him. I felt the need to do this right away. If you just google infant loss jewelry, or memorial jewelry, or rememberance jewelry you will find a number of different web sites just for that. I searched around quite a bit before I found something that i wascomfortable with.
I am very happy with the pendant I purchased from myforeverchild.com
I picked this one with the little footprints, and teardrop on the front and my daughter's name and birthdate on the back. I also picked the affirmation disk that says "missing you", and had her birthstone charm added. It was well done. There is even a 10% coupon code on the myspace page which you can find on the home page.
I hope you find something that suits you. My necklace is the first thing I put on everyday, that is if I take it off in the first place.


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)

I, too, felt the need for something tangible. I chose a heart pendant with tiny stones in the center. I was actually looking for a pendant with his birthstone, but when I saw the heart I felt it fit better.


----------



## kayshajon (Jul 29, 2005)

A good friend just sent me a necklace from www.heartonyourwrist.com - she got one charm with my DD's name on it, and another charm with footprints to represent the baby we lost at 13 weeks last fall. It's perfect.


----------



## freckledgirl (Sep 2, 2007)

I also got a necklace from myforeverchild.com that I wear every day. It's my daughter's actual footprint engraved on the front and her name and birthday engraved on the back. I love it. Here's a link: http://myforeverchild.com/store/WsDe...otprintJewelry


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I was lucky enough to have a picture of my still son. I wore a large locket for years just because it felt right to have him with me in this small way.

Whatever works for you and don't be apologetic about it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you for the ideas, ladies. I still haven't found anything that really speaks to me. Unfortunately, I'm in this place of if it doesn't reach out and grab me I won't buy it... frugality has become such a habit that on something like this I'm really struggling with buying something that i don't absolutely love.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

The day that I came out of the hospital, I went right to the jewlers. I had a pendant cut into 3, and had my son wear one part, and my husband and I have the others. I cannot wear it though, I am afraid that I will lose it. I do however, have a locket with my sons name and birthday on one side and forever my angel on the other, I am going to put his picture and a locket of his hair in it. I also have two beautiful bracelets that were given to me that I wear every day. I also have a tattoo of a beautiful bluebird that I am in the process of finishing in memory of my son... and I plan on putting the same bird on his headstone, when I get the strength to do it. You will know the right piece when you find it. Hugs to you mama!


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

what about any of these?
http://www.thecomfortcompany.net/bro...p-Pendant.HTML

check out the one titled Healing Tears. (I think it is really nice)
http://www.labelledame.com/sympathy-gift-jewelry.html


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayshajon* 
A good friend just sent me a necklace from www.heartonyourwrist.com - she got one charm with my DD's name on it, and another charm with footprints to represent the baby we lost at 13 weeks last fall. It's perfect.

Thank you for posting this site. DH is ordering a charm necklace for me for Mothers Day.


----------

